# Help! Having a really hard time making my Sona. :(



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 13, 2019)

I honestly need help. I'm a new fur and i cant decide a fursona species. the problem is, i have waaay too many favorite species. I love exotic pets, wolves, lions, dragons, cryptids, reptiles, goats, horses, aliens, you name it. I love everything!! i dont want to mix EVERYTHING and end up making some mad scientist experiment chimera. unless maybe i pick my top 4 favortie and then blend them?? but im an artist... and the hardest thing is trying to learn how to draw all the animals i like in the way that i like to see them drawn... and i cant remember how to draw all of them!!! drawing furry heads are really effing difficult for me. for some reason i struggle big time drawing furry/animal heads from memory. its so hard to do it without a reference, and when i do use a reference its hard to make it NOT look exactly like the reference. And this is sooo strange for me because im already a very experienced and skilled artist. SO I AM CONFUCIAN >.< AMEHREECA EXBRAIN!! So yeah i dont know how to decide cause i cant pick a favorite, i dont like the ones that "identify" with my personality, and i struggle drawing ones that i like so then i dont want to pick that species ;w; HALP
thanks gaiz~


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 13, 2019)

I understand your pain, it took me the longest time to get a solid sona and who knows if I'll even stick with him. Don't rush into it and think that you need a sona this instant. 
To represent yourself you can also use an OC you've made instead of immediately  choosing your sona. 
If you struggle with drawing the ones you like, draw. them. more. Practice constantly, especially for the things you're bad at. You will have that first failure, and the the second, and then the third, but by the 50th you will see improvement, suck at drawing something? Keep drawing it until you don't suck at it anymore.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2019)

I know people with multiple fursonas, heck I'm considering going back to my original fursonas, but having them be like "split" fursonas that represent different parts of me.

It took me awhile to come up with my current one, I'm still making some minor modifications to him to this day.
Even my first fursonas were just OCs I made that I grew attached to as I RP'd.

Do not feel pressured to have a fursona, since really all it has to be is someone who represents you, heck your fursona might even be a shapeshifter, I know I have a similar idea with my current fursona...
Although instead of shape shifting into them, he has masks that allows him to turn into them, y'know representing how I used to hide my varies of OCs.


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 13, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I understand your pain, it took me the longest time to get a solid sona and who knows if I'll even stick with him. Don't rush into it and think that you need a sona this instant.
> To represent yourself you can also use an OC you've made instead of immediately  choosing your sona.
> If you struggle with drawing the ones you like, draw. them. more. Practice constantly, especially for the things you're bad at. You will have that first failure, and the the second, and then the third, but by the 50th you will see improvement, suck at drawing something? Keep drawing it until you don't suck at it anymore.


thank you ;w; that helps me relax.... but the thing is i dont even know which one to practice cause i cant seem to chose one. >.< Unless masking a bunch together is a better idea? oof i just dont want to wear myself out practicing every animal i think of. i also seem to have drawn certain animals best in the past, and over time while i go tru different art phases and liking other things to draw, i will forget about how to draw that animal i like so much. :/ thats my worst fear honestly. When i forget how to draw something i used to be good at! ;w; and this seeems to happen a lot!! and sometimes my style changes that doesn't seem to fit things i used to like to draw. its weird.... buit how do i remember to draw things over periods of time? because, of corse i cant draw EVERYTHING i like to draw EVERY DAMN DAY. nooooo nono. hell no. so... im just trying to figure this out. Like if i drew a lion more recently than i drew a gecko, my next lion turns out kind of looking like a lion; and im like, "wait thats not right!" ;w;


----------



## Nuppers the fox (Apr 13, 2019)

same here I need help too :,)


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I know people with multiple fursonas, heck I'm considering going back to my original fursonas, but having them be like "split" fursonas that represent different parts of me.
> 
> It took me awhile to come up with my current one, I'm still making some minor modifications to him to this day.
> Even my first fursonas were just OCs I made that I grew attached to as I RP'd.
> ...



damn that sounds cool with the masks OwO aaaaaaagh. Yeah. i really do like werewolves and shapeshifter-like monster tbh or having different forms! oof i super like that. THANK YOU. but hmm.... theres still a lot of things i like. So like, how do you choose your first main? Ive roleplayed sometimes in the past, but i get really tired and exhausted not knowing how to end an rp when it gets draggy. Thats why i dont really like rping anymore. lol idk how to really rp with OCs. unless its like a random setting, ive only done one serious rp that took place in a video game universe. (Kingdom Hearts) And only really with a couple OCs and then some copyrighted characters from the game.  I want to like rping, it sounds really nice but i just gotta find the right people cause i used to like making big long descriptive posts, until i realized i dont have that kind of energy to write like that all the time. anyhoo, yeah. Now that you mention it, i dont even know what i will use my fursona for besides just drawing them myself. >.< I probably need to get into roleplaying dont I? xD Like... i like "what if they met" scenarios and short things.... and if i like the idea enough i would want to continue it and make it bigger, fleshing out the story for maybe a fanfic or comic. :3 I love creating stories tbh. but idk how to be very original. >.< Ive madfe a few anime-type OC's in the past.... i think that roleplaying might be the key to falling in lovew with them. 
My problem has always been that i have trouble 'befriending" and liking my characters. Most of the times ill like them at first, and then later think it was trash. ;w; like.... i struggle with characters in general. But i like the idea of a character to represent myself like a fursona. :'''D


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 13, 2019)

Nuppers the fox said:


> same here I need help too :,)


bruhhhh *hugs*


----------



## Nuppers the fox (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm more of a fox individual tbh


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> damn that sounds cool with the masks OwO aaaaaaagh. Yeah. i really do like werewolves and shapeshifter-like monster tbh or having different forms! oof i super like that. THANK YOU. but hmm.... theres still a lot of things i like. So like, how do you choose your first main? Ive roleplayed sometimes in the past, but i get really tired and exhausted not knowing how to end an rp when it gets draggy. Thats why i dont really like rping anymore. lol idk how to really rp with OCs. unless its like a random setting, ive only done one serious rp that took place in a video game universe. (Kingdom Hearts) And only really with a couple OCs and then some copyrighted characters from the game.  I want to like rping, it sounds really nice but i just gotta find the right people cause i used to like making big long descriptive posts, until i realized i dont have that kind of energy to write like that all the time. anyhoo, yeah. Now that you mention it, i dont even know what i will use my fursona for besides just drawing them myself. >.< I probably need to get into roleplaying dont I? xD Like... i like "what if they met" scenarios and short things.... and if i like the idea enough i would want to continue it and make it bigger, fleshing out the story for maybe a fanfic or comic. :3 I love creating stories tbh. but idk how to be very original. >.< Ive madfe a few anime-type OC's in the past.... i think that roleplaying might be the key to falling in lovew with them.
> My problem has always been that i have trouble 'befriending" and liking my characters. Most of the times ill like them at first, and then later think it was trash. ;w; like.... i struggle with characters in general. But i like the idea of a character to represent myself like a fursona. :'''D



It all came when I was roleplaying and I felt attached to them. You don't have to roleplay in order to find yours, that's just how I found mine since I find it easier to attach myself to a character in a Roleplay, heck that's how I became attached to all other fursonas.
People don't roleplay with their fursona all the time, heck Like isn't my most played character, a certain kobold of mine stole that spot recently... A Scottish kobold known as Fraz. (I guess people prefer buffed Scots.)

Roleplays don't also have to be very big, some people do a few sentences like say around 3 or 4. And then there's people who do over 2000 words. I know this since Discord doesn't like over 2000 words so I have to multi-post.

I do plan to at least write some stories soon with my OCs, after all I may as well fill my Furaffinity account with something; but othrewise all I can say is your fursona will come to you sooner or later. :3



Spoiler:  Fursona storys



Well, I guess to start off my first ever (actual furry) OC (and first fursona) is my large dapper bear known as Fred, he has actually changed a lot but his main design has always been a large bear who ALWAYS wore fancy clothing, the guy wore his suit when his boyfriend took him to a fast food place, that's how dedicated he is to being dapper.
He was designed around an old OC I made when I used to be into the FNaF fandom, hence how his dapperness started, but they're two completely different characters though. Funnily enough, I gave him the name "OldFredBear" ever since FNaF1

The secound fursona is a (hecking good boy) dog known as Gridix, he was different from Fred in that he wasn't dapper, heck the guy often doesn't wear a shirt, instead he wore yellow bottoms and yellow boots since he worked as an engineer, his design was based around my dog (Mainly the dog breed and the fur colour), but I still kept him as his own thing.
I grew to love him since he had an old feeling I had which was my feeling of being vulnerable and also wanting to try your very best even if you fear failure.
I also noticed a lot of people liked him and found him adorable, and a good character since most people associate black furred fursonas to be edgy at the time.

My third fursona was Jack, he was a demon wolf that I created a long time ago as an OC since I didn't have a demon character and decided I needed one since... Well everyone needs one, right?
He's still his all powerful self, known as Death but prefer to be called "God of the Deep Underworld" since that sounds less threatening that he owns a hell for immortals rather than just Death.
He IS what you'd expect a typical demon, black fur, wolf, red eyes and black demon wings, but I refuse to call him a "chaotic evil", he's a lawful evil since he still listens to the law of immortals, after all he enforces it, he's actually more than able to break it, but doesn't.
Just like how when I RP with him, people expect an evil manipulative demon, or at least an obvious one, no he's got an end goal and whiles yes he does manipulate, he does it within reason. After all he did raise Fred and Like (Current fursona) rather than just kill them.

And lastly my current fursona, Like.
As you already know he's got masks that let him become anyone which was to mostly reference how I had many OCs and Fursonas.
He's a half Grizzly bear and a half kobold, the Kobold is a custom species of mine I've been working on, I mostly gave him that to have an excuse to have a kobold fursona and to also have an excuse why I'm not a "fat" bear yet still remain fluffy.
Plus I had Kobold characters I really liked... 
He also has a unique ability (as i'm told) that he cannot express emotions without his emotion masks. If he lose said emotion mask for example his mask of Joy, he no longer can express Joy as emotion masks are irreplaceable. And since he can manipulate people's emotions he usually removes everyone's ability to feel said lost emotion till he finds his. Which the more I think about it is pretty scary, imagine not being able to ever feel, experience or even express hope.


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> It all came when I was roleplaying and I felt attached to them. You don't have to roleplay in order to find yours, that's just how I found mine since I find it easier to attach myself to a character in a Roleplay, heck that's how I became attached to all other fursonas.
> People don't roleplay with their fursona all the time, heck Like isn't my most played character, a certain kobold of mine stole that spot recently... A Scottish kobold known as Fraz. (I guess people prefer buffed Scots.)
> 
> Roleplays don't also have to be very big, some people do a few sentences like say around 3 or 4. And then there's people who do over 2000 words. I know this since Discord doesn't like over 2000 words so I have to multi-post.
> ...



okay... I see. ^^ yeah. I guess ill find my way sometime. not being in such a rush. omg and thanks for sharing your sona stories xD they were really cool and inspiring!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

Pick the four most fav ones ya like..
Pick your favorite color out of those four,
Pick your favorite features out of those four (Like horns, or spots for example),
Blend it together, then name it a (something, something) hybrid..
It would still be relatively simple, I'd think..
You can also pick what kind of animal you'd like to be based on qualities / personality - Example, cats Usually like to lounge around a lot and eat fish, like Me irl..


----------



## Tyno (Apr 14, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> damn that sounds cool with the masks OwO aaaaaaagh. Yeah. i really do like werewolves and shapeshifter-like monster tbh or having different forms! oof i super like that. THANK YOU. but hmm.... theres still a lot of things i like. So like, how do you choose your first main? Ive roleplayed sometimes in the past, but i get really tired and exhausted not knowing how to end an rp when it gets draggy. Thats why i dont really like rping anymore. lol idk how to really rp with OCs. unless its like a random setting, ive only done one serious rp that took place in a video game universe. (Kingdom Hearts) And only really with a couple OCs and then some copyrighted characters from the game.  I want to like rping, it sounds really nice but i just gotta find the right people cause i used to like making big long descriptive posts, until i realized i dont have that kind of energy to write like that all the time. anyhoo, yeah. Now that you mention it, i dont even know what i will use my fursona for besides just drawing them myself. >.< I probably need to get into roleplaying dont I? xD Like... i like "what if they met" scenarios and short things.... and if i like the idea enough i would want to continue it and make it bigger, fleshing out the story for maybe a fanfic or comic. :3 I love creating stories tbh. but idk how to be very original. >.< Ive madfe a few anime-type OC's in the past.... i think that roleplaying might be the key to falling in lovew with them.
> *My problem has always been that i have trouble 'befriending" and liking my characters. Most of the times ill like them at first, and then later think it was trash. ;w; like.... i struggle with characters in general. But i like the idea of a character to represent myself like a fursona. :'''D*


Ask or commission someone to make your character then


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ask or commission someone to make your character then


HAHAHA bruh guess what? I caved. I bought 2 adopts. XD I bought them to give me enough time to make my own. But lol I can’t comission someone to make me something when I don’t even know what I want yet. That’s the problem— making my decision. I just want help and opinions on how to make that decision. I think I like the idea of mashing things together so far.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 16, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> HAHAHA bruh guess what? I caved. I bought 2 adopts. XD I bought them to give me enough time to make my own. But lol I can’t comission someone to make me something when I don’t even know what I want yet. That’s the problem— making my decision. I just want help and opinions on how to make that decision. I think I like the idea of mashing things together so far.


Sometimes, i just go the the RNG gods and let them pick. Random number generators can be a mans best friend sometimes..


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 16, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Pick the four most fav ones ya like..
> Pick your favorite color out of those four,
> Pick your favorite features out of those four (Like horns, or spots for example),
> Blend it together, then name it a (something, something) hybrid..
> ...


Yessss thank you! I will try that! Sounds fun too. I can’t do the one based on qualities cause I usually don’t want to be that specific animal cause it’s 


The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Pick the four most fav ones ya like..
> Pick your favorite color out of those four,
> Pick your favorite features out of those four (Like horns, or spots for example),
> Blend it together, then name it a (something, something) hybrid..
> ...


bruuuuh thank youuu yessss!!! That sounds fun too. I can’t really do the animal based on qualities cause I really don’t like those animals I match with specifically. They’re not my favorite animals. And omg I have so many favorites. I’m gonna make another post about drawing snouts/faces of reptiles. I loooove pointy snoot lizards but ooof do they give me a hard time. I can’t draw a pointy snoot without it looking like a horse or a dog or goat or just plain weird.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 16, 2019)

ReeseCapeesh said:


> HAHAHA bruh guess what? I caved. I bought 2 adopts. XD I bought them to give me enough time to make my own. But lol I can’t comission someone to make me something when I don’t even know what I want yet. That’s the problem— making my decision. I just want help and opinions on how to make that decision. I think I like the idea of mashing things together so far.


Well you can always change the characters later if you do.


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 16, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Sometimes, i just go the the RNG gods and let them pick. Random number generators can be a mans best friend sometimes..


NICE


----------



## ReeseCapeesh (Apr 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well you can always change the characters later if you do.


Ye. You’re right!


----------

